# Hi Every



## brandfrys (Oct 17, 2017)

Hi Every, 

Mark here, New to the forum.


----------



## Gena Marie (Oct 17, 2017)

Welcome to the board.  We are happy you are here


----------



## brazey (Oct 18, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## Arnold (Oct 18, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## JODER (Oct 25, 2017)

Welcome 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Wilson (Oct 28, 2017)

Great to hear!


----------



## brandfrys (Nov 15, 2017)

Thank you to all of you guys. I am sure i can get some quality time here.


----------



## Jeffg353 (Nov 17, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Nov 17, 2017)

Welcome aboard brotha 

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## Derek Wilson (Nov 19, 2017)

brandfrys said:


> Thank you to all of you guys. I am sure i can get some quality time here.


Yess!


----------



## CRAZY DOSER (Nov 19, 2017)

Welcome! Once all we were new...)))


----------

